# LETTER FROM A FARM KID, NOW AT SAN DIEGO MARINE CORPS RECRUIT



## Slim (9 Feb 2005)

I have no idea if this is real or not but really worth a read!!

"*LETTER FROM A FARM KID, NOW AT SAN DIEGO MARINE CORPS RECRUIT 
Dear Ma and Pa, 
I am well. Hope you are. Tell Brother Walt and Brother Elmer the Marine Corps beats working for old man Minch by a mile. Tell them to join up quick before all of the places are filled. I was restless at first because you got to stay in bed till nearly 6 a.m. but I am getting so I like to sleep late. Tell Walt and Elmer all you do before breakfast is smooth your cot, and shine some things. No hogs to slop, feed to pitch, mash to mix, wood to split, fire to lay. Practically nothing. Men got to shave but it is not so bad, there's warm water.  Breakfast is strong on trimmings like fruit juice, cereal, eggs, bacon, etc. but kind of weak on chops, potatoes, ham, steak, fried eggplant, pie and other regular food, but tell Walt and Elmer you can always sit by the two city boys that live on coffee. Their food plus yours holds you til noon when you get fed again. It's no wonder these city boys can't walk much.  We go on "route marches", which the platoon sergeant says are long walks to harden us. If he thinks so, it's not my place to tell him different. A "route march" is about as far as to our mailbox at home. Then the city guys get sore feet and we all ride back in trucks. The country is nice but awful flat  The sergeant is like a school teacher. He nags a lot. The Captain is like the school board. Majors and colonels just ride around and frown. They don't bother you none. This next will kill Walt and Elmer with laughing. I keep getting medals for shooting. I don't know why. The bulls-eye is near as big as a chipmunk head and don't move, and it ain't shooting at you like the Higgett boys at home. All you got to do is lie there all comfortable and hit it You don't even load your own cartridges. They come in boxes.  Then we have what they call hand-to-hand combat training. You get to wrestle with them city boys.  I have to be real careful though, they break real easy.  It ain't like fighting with that ole bull at home. I'm about the best they got in this except for that Tug Jordan from over in Silver Lake. I only beat him once. He joined up the same time as me, but I'm only 5'6" and 130 pounds and he's 6'8" and near 300 pounds dry. Be sure to tell Walt and Elmer to hurry and join before other fellers get onto this setup and come stampeding in. 
Your loving daughter,  Gail "


----------



## winchable (9 Feb 2005)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/26515/post-163725.html#msg163725


*Che brandishes hot iron, reserved for double posters*  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Feb 2005)

Well, if I had to guess 

Still good diversion from some of our regular fare


----------



## Slim (9 Feb 2005)

Looks like someone is churning this stuff out...Sorry i missed the other one...

Slim


----------



## Matt_Fisher (12 Feb 2005)

Bullsh*t story.

Female Marine Corps recruits go to Parris Island, SC, not San Diego is the biggest fallacy of that story.  Pretty much everything else in that thing is about as truthful about Marine Corps recruit training as the front page of the Weekly World News proclaiming "Elvis and Bigfoot's Love Child Found".

 :


----------



## Slim (13 Feb 2005)

Yah...I think we can pretty much disreagrd the whole article...I only posted it in the beginning for humour value anyway.

Cheers all.

Slim


----------



## marlene (15 Feb 2005)

False or not I loved it. It was great entertainment.

merlane


----------



## Marine (17 Feb 2005)

Yeah, the Platoon Sergeant...yeeeeeeeeaaahhhh..


----------

